# How to *safely* remove paint protection film [video tutorial]



## Jean-Claude (Jun 11, 2008)

Have some PPF you need to remove and you're unsure of how to remove it? It's easy to just grip n rip....but is that the safely and wisest course?

I've been working with PPF for 8+ years and I've developed my own methods to remove PPF from finishes with, what I believe, is the lowest chance of causing damage along the way.

Feel free to watch it in the following video. 
(This does not discuss the removal of neglected PPF that is many years over-due for removal)


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Seen this the other day and was curious why you didn't tape up the loose electrical light connection when using steam

Great video though :thumb: I removed a full PPF on a brand new black Lamborghini Aventador SV with a heat gun:thumb: same technique as you.


----------



## Jean-Claude (Jun 11, 2008)

chongo said:


> Seen this the other day and was curious why you didn't tape up the loose electrical light connection when using steam
> 
> Great video though :thumb: I removed a full PPF on a brand new black Lamborghini Aventador SV with a heat gun:thumb: same technique as you.


Someone else ask that in the channel. In short, it was irrelevant. The connection was well under and behind the opening and the measure of steam that becomes dripping water is minimal for that corner.

With that said, when we do the installation portion the connections are taped up.


----------

